# Tractor seat



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried a KM 731 Uni Pro Seat. They look pretty nice. Several years ago I put an air ride suspension under my factory Kubota seat but after sitting in my JD6220 I have realized how uncomfortable the seat itself is. The air suspension helped a lot but the seat is very firm. I am wondering how soft this KM731 seat will be.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't have that exact seat but I've put grammer air ride seats in 3 tractors. The cushion part looks similar to the one your asking about. I find the cushion very comfortable. It is firm but I feel that'll make it last longer.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Does your 6220 have a Grammer seat or something else?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purty sure they all have grammer, ain't never seen any with anything else....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That's why I'm curious. I've always found the Grammer seats to be very comfortable.

On a different note, my 6420 has a Grammer with a spring suspension base rather than an air base, and I've been thinking about putting an air ride base under it.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

It is a Grammar. Not sure about the model number. You can get a air ride suspension from a combine in a salvage yard. They already have the compressor in them. The seats in combines don’t have right side arm rests. They use the console on that side. Just for info.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My Kubota m120 came with a factory air ride seat that’s very nice. Our little Kubota L5030 seat is terrible though. Quite a difference although I suspect it’s related to the little kubotas limited headroom.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

broadriverhay said:


> The seats in combines don't have right side arm rests. They use the console on that side. Just for info.


I bought used air ride seat at local salvage yard and it has both arm rests.He said it came out of Case IH combine.Think i pd $150


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I looked at multiple Case combines none had right arm rests. Most combines here in salvage yards are burned and usually the cabs are damaged pretty bad.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Well I decided to take the old cushions and get soft foam added to them and have them recovered.Dont know why I didn’t think of that before. Looks like some of you guys would have thought of that. Come on guys help me out a little , I can’t think of everything. LOL


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Seat recovered


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Looks sharp????


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah , he did a great job. Hot Rods in Lexington SC.


----------

